# Short Circuit in a Wiper Motor



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I thought I'd share this in case anyone else runs into it.

I've been tinkering with a project using one of the wiper motors from Monster Guts. It was having a weird intermittent problem where it would randomly run and then not run. Tapping the motor would sometimes make it start and stop. Finally I tore the whole prop apart to get a better look and found this nice little short circuit between the ground and first pin.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

I've run into the same thing.


----------



## Retroplayer (Feb 22, 2013)

QC5 really shouldn't still have a job. What poor quality.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I never had that problem but always wondered why those electrical points are not insulated. Maybe there's a plastic cover that seperates those leads when used in an automobile but they don't come with the surplus motor. 

Thanks for sharing CL!


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

You are exactly correct Lunatic. They have weather proof connectors on them when installed in an automobile. I found a website that sells OEM connectors that you can easily assemble to eliminate that problem. http://repairconnector.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

My Monster Guts motor has this problem! It clearly overloaded the "dimmer" speed controller which immediately got red hot and started to smoke. I contacted customer support right away. They were very friendly and responsive, but never mentioned this as a possible problem. This post saved the day. The motor works great now. I'll forward this thread to Jason at Monster Guts so he can readily troubleshoot this issue if anyone else contacts him with similar symptoms.


----------

